# Two projects, one success. Slitting saw arbor and parting tool holder.



## David Kirtley (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, I spent the last couple days making some more tooling. The first one was a total fail.  I made a parting tool holder. The blade fits perfectly. It is at the perfect height. Works great in the vise. On the tool holder, it sucks. The clamping screws hit too close to the solid web for it to clamp solidly and the parting tool just flutters and chatters. Oh well.  I will try again later with a different design.

When I was slitting the tool holder, I realized that the multiple size R8 saw arbor that I have for the slitting saw didn't have a ring the right size for the slitting saw I was using. I went ahead with the slitting but it was slow going as I was only cutting with a couple teeth because it was rotating off center.  Time to make a new arbor.

Picked a piece of 12L14 from the treasure chest. (Well, OK  it is a cardboard box with a bunch of short pieces.) Chucked it up in the lathe and turned a 3/4 in shank. Then put the ER32 collet holder on the lathe and swapped ends. Drilled it for an M6 screw thread.  Turned a hollow in the end for the bottom of the clamp so it would clamp only on the edge. Parted it off and drilled out the piece for a clearance hole for an M6 screw and tapped the end. Well, the M6 had too fine of threads and I stripped them out when I tightened it up or else I was just too heavy handed with the tap.  No big deal. Went out to 8mm and re-tapped and drilled the cap for clearance. Fits better and has more rigidity anyway.

Then I turned the end down to create a registration ring to fit the slitting saw diameter just enough to leave the little 1/64in slitting saw blade a little proud of the registration ring so the clamp would only hit the blade. I have to carefully to snap it onto the arbor because it is a really close fit. The blade will stay on the arbor just by friction. Finally assembled the arbor without the blade and turned the cap down to the same diameter as the body.  Then final assembly with the blade. Blade runs perfectly true. Hooray! And there was rejoicing.


----------



## swatson144 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice work. It is always sooo very satisfying to make your own tooling.

Steve


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Jan 19, 2013)

that looks very usefull, nice build!


----------



## psychodelicdan (Jan 27, 2013)

Humm.. That gives me another project idea. I have some slitting milling blades I picked up and they need an arbor. Thanks for the inspiration. 
( like I need more projects )
Dan


Let There Be Rock.......s


----------

